# Need Television Without 120v Hookups



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

When using battery power the TT does not allow to use the televisions or outlets. If I am to run two batteries I know I could get away with running televisions in the TT. Does anyone know how to mod this? We need television when not hooked up to power!


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

DC/AC Inverter. PLug into cigar lighter outlet near TV. WalMart ~ $40.00 for 400 Watt.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

LateralG said:


> DC/AC Inverter. PLug into cigar lighter outlet near TV. WalMart ~ $40.00 for 400 Watt.
> [snapback]112709[/snapback]​


The bunkhouse does not appear to have a dc receptacle. I do have one over the kitchen, but need the television in the kids room mostly.


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

can you run an extension cord to the inverter?I know it might be in the way but it might help until quite time is over,







good luck,dave


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Look for a 12 volt TV and tie it into the 12 volt system.

There is always 12 volt power, regardless if you are on shore power or the batteries.

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OVTT,

IMO, I would suggest you ditch the TV altogether. Camping is all about getting out and communing with nature. Do your kids a favor and 'encourage' them to learn and appreciate the wonders nature has to offer!

The TV will still be there when they get home!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I m thinking the battery is not going to last very long with a TV if people who dry camp worry about it lasting using lights and heater, and water pump only.


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

Buy a 12 volt TV.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> OVTT,
> 
> IMO, I would suggest you ditch the TV altogether. Camping is all about getting out and communing with nature. Do your kids a favor and 'encourage' them to learn and appreciate the wonders nature has to offer!
> 
> ...


I am all for that. But on day four of a trip when it is bedtime, Mom and Dad need a break from entertaining the kids.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> I m thinking the battery is not going to last very long with a TV if people who dry camp worry about it lasting using lights and heater, and water pump only.
> [snapback]112724[/snapback]​


I am pretty sure that a 13 in LCD and a DVD player wont pull much from the battery. I also plan to do the two 6V battery upgrade.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

You could alway buy a small generator.........

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> You could alway buy a small generator.........
> 
> Happy Outbacking!
> 
> ...


I have the generator but I need this when it is quite time in the campground, usually past ten PM.


----------



## Nickens (Oct 6, 2005)

Amen on camping w/o TV and a break from entertaining the kids. If using an LCD 110v TV , make sure you inverter is at least a modified sine wave or you risk damaging the sensitive electronics. When we were shopping for an LCD TV, we looked for the ones that had a big tranformer-power supply 110v plug and a little round plug into the TV (the little round plug provided 9 or 12v to the TV).

Sorry we can recommed a brand - we opted for a 23" samsung HD, a 1000w inverter, and 6v batteries...


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Nickens said:


> Amen on camping w/o TV and a break from entertaining the kids. If using an LCD 110v TV , make sure you inverter is at least a modified sine wave or you risk damaging the sensitive electronics. When we were shopping for an LCD TV, we looked for the ones that had a big tranformer-power supply 110v plug and a little round plug into the TV (the little round plug provided 9 or 12v to the TV).
> 
> Sorry we can recommed a brand - we opted for a 23" samsung HD, a 1000w inverter, and 6v batteries...
> 
> ...


Looks like you are just down the road from us! We live in Orangevale. Looks like we will have to start a local Outback rally! Hope to meet you soon, Randy


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm going to install a 12v receptacle in the bunk area to run the TV and DVD player. I currently have a 400 watt inverter installed in TV shelf next to the kitchen and can run the LCD TV and DVD player 1.5 hours a day, all the lights, water pump, and heater for a three day weekend on dual 12v batteries with no problem.



OVTT said:


> LateralG said:
> 
> 
> > DC/AC Inverter. PLug into cigar lighter outlet near TV. WalMart ~ $40.00 for 400 Watt.
> ...


----------



## mscott (Jul 8, 2005)

I found a Mintek 17" LCD tv w/ DVD at our local Meijer. It had a 12V power input on it. Only problem was it is around $549 if I recall correctly. It's on my list for mods, but a little ways down.

Follow link if you would like to see specs. on it.

http://www.mintekdigital.com/detail.asp?ProdID=DTV-173

Matt


----------



## Nickens (Oct 6, 2005)

OVTT said:


> Nickens said:
> 
> 
> > Amen on camping w/o TV and a break from entertaining the kids.Â If using an LCD 110v TV , make sure you inverter is at least a modified sine wave or you risk damaging the sensitive electronics.Â When we were shopping for an LCD TV, we looked for the ones that had a big tranformer-power supply 110v plug and a little round plug into the TV (the little round plug provided 9 or 12v to the TV).Â
> ...


Hello Neighbors,

I lived near Beech & Oak for some time: my mom, uncle and siblings are still there...

There are quite a few of us in the Northeast part of the County. Our neighbor across the street has a 26 RS too.

There are 7 families going to Sunset SB this weekend. Except for June this year, we do 1-2 long weekends per month. There are 5 or 6 families going to SL Tahoe for the 4th and there is space, if interested. there will be several families going to Plasse's Resort up on Silver Lake for Labor Day and we'll probably go to Dillon's Beach in October and Bodega Bay in November.

There is definitely a need for a NorCal Rally; the others are pretty far without a lot of advanced planning. We'll have to chat about that sometime.

Welcome to the Outbackers.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Nickens said:


> OVTT said:
> 
> 
> > Nickens said:
> ...


Wow you are close. We live off of Chestnut. I am going to sit down with the DW and see if we can get away for any of those dates. We would love to meet you! Randy


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

7" portable dvd players go for about $100 bucks now. Plus they have a battery that can play probably 2 kid-length DVD's. You can charge em on AC while you run the gen or charge them via DC near a convenient outlet (dont' have to go re-wire your trailer). Heck buy a couple of them, let the kids watch their own movie.

They also double as an good entertainer in the tow vehicle during an 8hr day on a long road trip with the outback.

I am all for family time as well, but I agree on the mom/dad need a break every now and then. I'd say lately my kids watch a movie 1 night out of 3 when we are on the road.

Danny


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

OVTT said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > I m thinking the battery is not going to last very long with a TV if people who dry camp worry about it lasting using lights and heater, and water pumpÂ only.
> ...


My 17" LCD draws only 54 watts.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OVTT said:


> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> > You could alway buy a small generator.........
> ...


Think he was telling you to charge the batteries during the day in prep for the evening viewing time.

Dual 6v's will provide more then enough power to do this for 3-4 days.


----------



## sircarryalot (Jun 23, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> OVTT,
> 
> IMO, I would suggest you ditch the TV altogether. Camping is all about getting out and communing with nature. Do your kids a favor and 'encourage' them to learn and appreciate the wonders nature has to offer!
> 
> ...


Doug, You have always giving so much to this website. I'm always reading your replies and agreeing with you 99% of the time. This time however I believe you have stepped over the line. Perhaps by me stating that, I have too have stepped over the line and I apologize.

Strikey Mikey


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You may be right, Mikey.

I just know if we had a TV in our Outback, that is all the kids would want to do. And - at least in my book - that is missing the point of camping. My intent was not to condemn, but to offer another perspective.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sircarryalot said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > OVTT,
> ...


IMHO...I don't see anything "over the line" with Doug's comment. He started with "IMO" so he was simply stating his option.

If I'm missing something please point it out. I've stated before that I don't agree with TV and other stuff kids can have back at home, while camping.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Just another option. Our kids are also very used to their TV time. I decided to look for another options to break this habit. Agreed mom and dad need time to themselves too. We switched to taking an XM satelitte radio. They have an awesome kids station. When kids are asleep lots of good adult stuff too. A simple car kit with FM modulator will adapt it to the trailer stereo or they make a small boom box that can run on shore power or batteries. We've had no reception problems either.

I forgot to add
Not sure of the exact hours on your side of the pond but they have Dream weavers which is basiclly story time on the radio and then sleepy music for the whole evening. Our kids are the same age and they really surprised us with how much they enjoy it. It's a lot lighter and smaller than hauling a TV. Not extremely cheap but I think all total a little less than the TV options listed. Just some food for thought.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

happycamper...I think you've come up with and excellent solution.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That sounds pretty cool happycamper









Don


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks guys!

We've really had great success with it. But it is the kids OVTT is trying to please and that can be hard.







They are all very different.

Did I mention we can listen to all the Nascar stuff and any baseball game you can think of. If you are a football fan you need Sirius. (Don't camp much during football season). Not to mention all the comedy, news and weather channels. And don't get me wrong our kids watch their TV/DVD in the car so we do have a back up if needed it can be put in the trailer. So far that has not been necessary. Once the hitch is dropped the TV is off.

Happycampin'

Good luck in your search OVTT. If the kids aren't happy no one is happy!!!

At least that's how our home works!!!


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Wow this turned into a discussion about what kids should and should not be allowed to do when camping. I appreciate all of the opinions, but I am not on this site to listen to others beliefs and practices. I am simply stating my families lifestyle and was looking for a solution to our personal needs not criticism. Not to explain myself but I am all for the children experiencing the outdoors and all it has to offer, but when bedtime comes around I dont see an issue with television even when camping! This is a first for me on this site. All experiences here have been positive and truly helpful in the past. It looks like this opened up a can of worms and has now left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OVTT,

Please allow me to take the heat on this one, and apologize for the direction the thread drifted. I was the one that brought that element into the discussion, and it was wrong of me to do so. You were asking a specific question about how to do something, and not for opinions on whether you should or not. I was out of line, and should have respected the topic of the thread.

There are certain 'hot button' issues around here that tend to overpower things occasionally, and I am afraid that is what happened here. Not an excuse, just human nature. Please don't give up on us just yet!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> OVTT,
> 
> Please allow me to take the heat on this one, and apologize for the direction the thread drifted. I was the one that brought that element into the discussion, and it was wrong of me to do so. You were asking a specific question about how to do something, and not for opinions on whether you should or not. I was out of line, and should have respected the topic of the thread.
> 
> ...


Kudos for fessing up Doug. To each is own - and OVTT that's the way it really is on this forum. Some watch TV, others don't. Some hang oustide the trailer, others inside. It doesn't matter as long as you are doing what you enjoy - and not disturbing others. Personally, I wouldn't leave home without the TV and DVD player. I enjoy it even more than the kids do.

Speaking of which - I believe the topic was TV without hookups. I have a dual 12 volt battery set up with a switch inside the bunkhouse. I also have a third battery that I hook up a 400 watt inverter to with aligator clips. The TV and DVD player run off that. If all else fails, I turn on the generator.









Scott


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> OVTT,
> 
> Please allow me to take the heat on this one, and apologize for the direction the thread drifted. I was the one that brought that element into the discussion, and it was wrong of me to do so. You were asking a specific question about how to do something, and not for opinions on whether you should or not. I was out of line, and should have respected the topic of the thread.
> 
> ...


Thank you Doug. I have come to respect your advice over the past few months as you seem to have a great understanding of this site and the TT. I appreciate your response back to me on this one. I may be overreacting to this. So lets just move on and keep on Outbacking! Thanks agian for your response Doug.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You're a good man Doug.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi All,

I am not giving input cuz, well , I don't understand all this inverter and 12 volt stuff for running a tv????????????/pplllzzzzz someone explain it! I had no idea that you could power a tv or vcr from battery power??? I DO understand the 12 volt stuff when dry camping for lites, furnace,water pump,etc. But not the whole tv power thing.(We have 2 6-volt batteries but have yet to dry camp.)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tlm,

An inverter is a device that converts the 12V DC from your batteries to 120V AC (like you have in your house), allowing you to use items like TV's, DVD players, BLENDERS, etc. (as well as the Outbacks A/C and microwave if properly installed) when you are dry camping.

Sounds great, eh? Can be, but the downside is that it takes a lot of 12V to make a little 120V, and as such an inverter will really draw your batteries down in hurry. When possible, it is preferable to use equipment that is designed to run on 12V, such as some of the dual power TV's on the market (although in some cases these may have an internal inverter as well, so you will not see a power savings).

Hope this helps.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> tlm,
> 
> An inverter is a device that converts the 12V DC from your batteries to 120V AC (like you have in your house), allowing you to use items like TV's, DVD players, BLENDERS, etc. (as well as the Outbacks A/C and microwave if properly installed) when you are dry camping.
> 
> ...


wow, it was just a few weeks ago I really understood ac to dc and now I have to reverse it??







well, it does sound like a lot of effort. I think I will just keep recording stuff at home onto dvd and taking 10 inch portable dvd player to "watch tv!" battery lasts 3-4 hours and can recharge with my small generator or buy extra dvd battery. I am hoping that when I meet Outbackers , all of YOU will be my tv!







(just want to know how to change the channel if necessary!"


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

If we take a typical group 24 battery and a typical 17" lcd tv that draws 54 watts you could run the tv for 13.9 hours on an inverter. That's assuming you run the battery all the way down which you should not do.

The formula to estimate the amount of time you can run an AC device on an inverter is:

10 X (Battery Amp Hout Capacity)
----------------------------------------
(Load Power In Watts)


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

OVTT said:


> LateralG said:
> 
> 
> > DC/AC Inverter.Â PLug into cigar lighter outlet near TV.Â WalMart ~ $40.00 for 400 Watt.
> ...


OVTT

We have a 2006 26RS (at the storage place right now) and I am sure there was a 12v outlet over the bunkhouse cabinet in the ceiling along with the antena socket. I will have to check to be sure. By the way the antena boost switch is in the kitchen area not in the bunk house in case you were looking.

Sorry about the other issues you feel from this site. I have been here since about Sept 05 and cannot recall an inappropriate remark. They are folk who give it to you as they see and nothing else so I hope you stick around.

David


----------



## SpeedyReb (May 10, 2006)

OVTT said:


> When using battery power the TT does not allow to use the televisions or outlets. If I am to run two batteries I know I could get away with running televisions in the TT. Does anyone know how to mod this? We need television when not hooked up to power!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OVTT did you ever get a answer? I have the same question/problem. I have a 25RSS I want to install a LCD TV near the queen bed but there is no 12 volt receptacle. Does anyone have any idea on how to install another 12 volt receptacle? Where would I run the wiring? Would it be wired straight to the batteries?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

SpeedyReb said:


> Does anyone have any idea on how to install another 12 volt receptacle? Where would I run the wiring? Would it be wired straight to the batteries?


Mike,

I gave a brief answer int the similar thread here. You might want to check that out.

As far as running straight to the batteries, you can do that, but I would be sure to put a fuse or circuit breaker in-line for protection.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I think your best bet is to get the inverter (~$40) and then just run an extention cord to the bunk house.

If you have access to a generator, fire that bad boy up during the day and top off the battery.

Camp on...


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Well since there is no DC receptacle in my bunkhouse I was hoping that I would hearof an answer that I could basically "rewire" something in the electrical panel that would allow the outlets to be powered by the battery when I can not use generator.?????


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Randy,

You could always wire off the wiring to one of the lights in the bunkhouse. They are all 12V, and will be powered whether you are hooked to shore power or not.

As far as rewiring the 110V AC outlets to provide 12V DC, I would recommend against that. WAY too many opportunities for disaster there!







Additionally, your TV is not designed to accept 12V through that line anyway.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> OVTT,
> 
> IMO, I would suggest you ditch the TV altogether. Camping is all about getting out and communing with nature. Do your kids a favor and 'encourage' them to learn and appreciate the wonders nature has to offer!
> 
> ...


Hi, Doug!
I'm with YOU! I just got back, Tuesday, after ten nights out and took no TV, and didn't miss it. I actually read a book, enjoyed nature, went sightseeing in the area, visited with fellow campers, etc. It was GREAT! I did have the stereo/CD player, but just used it a little bit, mainly during meal prep, etc.
Darlene action


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

OVTT said:


> Wow this turned into a discussion about what kids should and should not be allowed to do when camping. I appreciate all of the opinions, but I am not on this site to listen to others beliefs and practices. I am simply stating my families lifestyle and was looking for a solution to our personal needs not criticism. Not to explain myself but I am all for the children experiencing the outdoors and all it has to offer, but when bedtime comes around I dont see an issue with television even when camping! This is a first for me on this site. All experiences here have been positive and truly helpful in the past. It looks like this opened up a can of worms and has now left a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OVTT








Sorry if I offended you. My only intent was to give you another option to look at if you couldn't solve your current 120V issue. The XM car kit runs on the 12V socket and uses little power. We were surprised at how well it worked and solved the whole TV power/placement issue for us.

Please accept my apologies if it came across the wrong way shy

Steph


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

happycamper said:


> OVTT said:
> 
> 
> > Wow this turned into a discussion about what kids should and should not be allowed to do when camping. I appreciate all of the opinions, but I am not on this site to listen to others beliefs and practices. I am simply stating my families lifestyle and was looking for a solution to our personal needs not criticism. Not to explain myself but I am all for the children experiencing the outdoors and all it has to offer, but when bedtime comes around I dont see an issue with television even when camping! This is a first for me on this site. All experiences here have been positive and truly helpful in the past. It looks like this opened up a can of worms and has now left a bad taste in my mouth.
> ...


No offense taken at all. Thank you though. My main issue was the whole "do your kids a favor comment" that Darlene has now brought up again!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

to each his own. Come on everyone, if a member asks a question it's for an answer pertaining to that. It's hard to not share our beliefs but I do believe that there was no intentions questioning a families choices with their kids. Opinion was given, offense taken, apology given and accepted. PM Darlene at this point or this will explode, kinda like politcs. And at times, like the rest of the human race, we won't all get along or like each other. As adults, when know when to put it to rest.

Now, about camping........................

what are these inverter chargeable dooy thingies I see in the store?? If a am gathering it right the one I saw at camp supply yesterday had a regular plug on one end and 12 volt recieving end on the other. I think, you charge it up and it holds x number of hours that you can run your 12 volt item from .So, I am thinking for my upcoming dry camping for 10 days, I will record stuff on dvd, take my portable dvd player, use the the thingy if or when my dvd battery is drained and plug both in whenever I run generator so they get somewhat recharged. I have 2 6 volt batteries on the OB so hoping to get to use from that as well. I like to relax at night and "watch tv" while laying in bed!! plus I can take a bunch of dvd of pictures and show people my extrememly cute grandaughter and dogs! ha!ha!
Tawnya

(ps) I also see where you can buy the 12volt cord thingy in 12 foot length and there are even adaptors to hook together if you want longer cord....


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I've pretty much stayed out of this whole thing so far....

I always take a TV with also. Its not that I don't want my kids to enjoy the outdoors, but, like others here, I don't like having to be entertaining them 24 hrs a day myself either.

TV at night a little before bed calms them down to an acceptable level and gets them ready for bed. Yes, they do read books also.

For all those that don't believe in TV's for camping.....that is your opinion, and everyone accepts it. Mine is that if it rains for a week straight, at least I won't have to listen to the kids complaining in a 28 X 8 ft box.

Steve

I also take the DirecTv dish along because sometimes I want to watch a race or sports instead of listening to it.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> I've pretty much stayed out of this whole thing so far....
> 
> I always take a TV with also. Its not that I don't want my kids to enjoy the outdoors, but, like others here, I don't like having to be entertaining them 24 hrs a day myself either.
> 
> ...


----------



## jdmart (Oct 20, 2005)

Nickens said:


> Amen on camping w/o TV and a break from entertaining the kids. If using an LCD 110v TV , make sure you inverter is at least a modified sine wave or you risk damaging the sensitive electronics. When we were shopping for an LCD TV, we looked for the ones that had a big tranformer-power supply 110v plug and a little round plug into the TV (the little round plug provided 9 or 12v to the TV).
> 
> Sorry we can recommed a brand - we opted for a 23" samsung HD, a 1000w inverter, and 6v batteries...
> 
> ...


We too are happy to take a break from entertaining the kids, and relaxing ourselves with a night time movie. Which model of the 23" Samsung HD are you recommending? We've narrowed our choice down to the Samsung brand but have now found a couple models... which one did you folks buy?


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Okay I found the solution to my problem sitting in my garage. My grandmother bought me this portable "battery" if you will for Christmas. It is made by I believe Xantrex, and is a portable airpump/battery with a built in d/c to a/c converter with 120v plug in. I plugged it in to my 27" LCD, DVD, and Satellite reciever in my house last night and it ran for 2 hours 10 minutes. So this seems to be my answer and it cost me nothing.







From what I recall these units are around $100 new. Thanks Grandma!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

After all of this, and you had the solution in your garage the whole time?

Randy... Randy... Randy...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> After all of this, and you had the solution in your garage the whole time?
> 
> Randy... Randy... Randy...
> 
> ...


I know..I know Doug. I appologize, but it actually is not the solution to my problem but more of a bandaid. As mentioned before I was really hoping that I could "rewire" something in the fuse panel or elsewhere that would allow the outlets to work when using the batteries.


----------

